# Anyone tried one of these? AR 22LR



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=69670

Hard to beat price here I bet.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I LOOKED AT 22 AR TYPE when my daughter was wanting to get rid of her pink 10/22 *BUT*

I WENT WITH A 22 UPPER and if i snag a lower FOR SAY $250 ILL HAVE $550 IN IT, and i can have what ever i want latter on.

there was a new 22 upper for $300 at the show same one we picked up here used and it has been flawless, mags on gb running $20-25 a pop.


but for that price my finger is almost on the buy it button


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Always looking for a reason to buy a gun and it looked like cheap fun. My son can run up an ammo bill fast.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the s&w model. It may be my most favorite gun in the safe. Mine runs everything Ive ever put in it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Got one and it's ok, magazine release is a PIA, other wise another tricked out 22LR, cheap & fun to shoot:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

always the odd man out , I went AK . it has some plastic but it is fun .
I put a Zeiss AK74 scope on it


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

chevelle427 said:


> I LOOKED AT 22 AR TYPE when my daughter was wanting to get rid of her pink 10/22 *BUT*
> 
> I WENT WITH A 22 UPPER and if i snag a lower FOR SAY $250 ILL HAVE $550 IN IT, and i can have what ever i want latter on.
> 
> ...



haha, didnt see this this morning. I picked up that upper at the show today. ITS MINE!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

HisName said:


> always the odd man out , I went AK . it has some plastic but it is fun .
> I put a Zeiss AK74 scope on it


 
What did that one run you? It looks atad more than the one I posted.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

the mossberg is a piece of garbage, its NOTHING like the s&w version

its basically a mossberg plinkster with an all plastic kit, wobbly, and cheap, which is why it is $150 cheaper than the smith

i almost made the mistake of buying from online pic, after handling for 5 seconds it went back on the shelf

i know a guy who has 20k thru the smith and wesson mp-15-22,fun and [email protected]


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*ar-22*

I have both the H&K and the Colt and i have shot thousands of rounds through them with no issues, federal and cci's shot awesome. good luck


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> What did that one run you? It looks atad more than the one I posted.


http://www.gunsamerica.com/93737039...Plinkster-Series/MOSSBERG_TACTICAL_22_NEW.htm

I have the same question about the AK .22. The Mossberg for the money don't look bad to me but I have never held one. I do have the Ruger SR/22 and it's built like a tank.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> always the odd man out , I went AK . it has some plastic but it is fun .
> I put a Zeiss AK74 scope on it


*From your pic I assume your AK is the GSG model that runs around $500 for the base. I found this one online, no name job but the price is great if it's functional. *

http://centerfiresystems.com/ac-akf-22.aspx


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *From your pic I assume your AK is the GSG model that runs around $500 for the base. I found this one online, no name job but the price is great if it's functional. *
> 
> http://centerfiresystems.com/ac-akf-22.aspx


 
is a GSG paid $279 at CDNN and bought a few 24 rd mags

page 32
http://site.cdnninvestments.com/CDNN2011-3/index.html


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Are the GSG's made well?? I saw where they had a 1911 .22 and thought that would be alot cheaper than my .45's. Anyone have that particular one?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

CMMG M4 LE .22 LR Evolution upper, CMMG lower w/ DPMS innards, Magpul MOE furniture. Still not enough mags..... 2000+ rds downrange, only problem is having to stop to reload.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I have over 100k rounds through my S&W AR15-22

It's awesomely Incredible, spending a penny on any other .22 ar-15 rifle plinker would be a shame.

it will double and triple fire, and may rarely fire without bolt fully closed.


----------

